# at the end of my rope...



## kygirl1630 (May 1, 2011)

My husband and I have only been married for 4 months. We dated a year before we got married but b4 tht we was child hood friends. But anyways i am tired of me asking him a simple question and he lies to me about the smallest things. I have grown distance from him i don't want to be with him sexually or anything. He is a truck driver and he is all the time going on about sex or grabbing my boobs in front of my grand kids and i have asked him several times not to do tht cause it is disrespecting me.he says" you are my wife i can do what i want".. Which ends up in a big arguement. He told me tht if he wanted to tht he could rape me and tht there is nothing tht i could do about since i am his wife which i let him no real quick he was wrong. He tells me tht since he hasn't put my name on the house tht he could make me leave and there is nothing tht i can do about it. He won't let me work and i want to go back to work . I am just at the end of my rope with this. I see now why his last 4 marriages didn't last.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

Was there a question in there or are you just venting?


----------



## kygirl1630 (May 1, 2011)

sharkeey said:


> Was there a question in there or are you just venting?


Sorry, I guess venting.... But never tht less i know what i need to do and tht is to get in touch with my lawyer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Their is spousal rape depending upon your state sounds like he is really abusive seek some help


----------

